# New ride



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

So i know i will probably get alot of SH** for this but this is my car. I am 17 I paid for half of the car so I don't want people to think that daddy just went out bought me a brand new car. Its an 08 bmw 328xi with 26k miles. I have been shoveling snow since I was 10 busting my hump landscaping during the summer and it just feel good after I see the finished product. I put up 11k and they doubled what I had(they did the same thing for my other siblings) . I am not at the point in my snow removal business where I need a plow just yet but hopefully in the future. Just had someone call for an estimate so hopefully I can get another account.


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

The car is certified but the person whose car it was brought it in when we were there thats why it is dirt. We have to wait another week to pick it up


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

that wont make you any money it will just cost you money thousands in repairs 100000000000000000000000000000000000 for tires brakes and oil change


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

They are great cars. You are going to love it. Look after it and it will last a long time.

I don't recommend taking it on your estimate though. People are funny about that stuff.

I have a 1996 328is. No winters since 1998. It has 60,000 miles and I haven't had to do the brakes yet. Uses the same tires and oil as most vehicles so I don't know why that is going to cost you so much.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

How much will you insurance be on a BMW at 17 ? I have three boys who all drive trucks and thier insurance all started at 220 per month each.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll be honest Mikematt, I think you made a bad decision.

It's highly unneeded as a vehicle, especially if you have your own business. You could have paid for a good used truck completely with half your money and your parents matching.

And I'm not trying to rag on your parents as I'm sure they are great people, but I wouldn't have let my son buy a vehicle like that in the first place, at the age of 17. My first vehicle cost me $600 dollars and served me extremely well until I went to college. And even my second car only cost $6,000 and last a good 6 years.

I just feel for you as you could have taken that money and invested into something way better.

When ever you get some free time, you should really listen to this guy.

http://www.daveramsey.com/home/

Whether you agree or disagree with his spending and investing advice, his basic message will make you that much more successful in the future.

....


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

White Gardens;1346396 said:


> I'll be honest Mikematt, I think you made a bad decision.
> 
> It's highly unneeded as a vehicle, especially if you have your own business. You could have paid for a good used truck completely with half your money and your parents matching.
> 
> ...


Well put...!!!

Plain and simple my son who is attending college at the bright age of 18 is NOT driving a BMW in any fashion. Completely not needed, his 2003 SVT Focus is perfect. I too am not trying to down play any of your HARD work what so ever...as a matter of fact your a rarity as most kids your age never save, all they know is spend. But I agree, whether your parents were willing to pay half of anything, should of invested in something more practical as your first car...makes a lot more sence in the long run.

Guess it's a moot point now as your getting ready to take delivery, congrads on your first big purchase !!

Just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice car and glad you put some of your own money towards it, but no 17 year old needs a car like that. Unless you are on one of those reality shows. Like others said think you would of been much better off with something that can help make you money, instead of costing you money. Then when you are older and established buy all the toys you want. 

my .02


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

Mikemat31;1345968 said:


> So i know i will probably get alot of SH** for this but this is my car. I am 17 I paid for half of the car so I don't want people to think that daddy just went out bought me a brand new car. Its an 08 bmw 328xi with 26k miles. I have been shoveling snow since I was 10 busting my hump landscaping during the summer and it just feel good after I see the finished product. I put up 11k and they doubled what I had(they did the same thing for my other siblings) . I am not at the point in my snow removal business where I need a plow just yet but hopefully in the future. Just had someone call for an estimate so hopefully I can get another account.


should have gotten a truck =D


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Marek;1346354 said:


> How much will you insurance be on a BMW at 17 ? I have three boys who all drive trucks and thier insurance all started at 220 per month each.


Really?! Mines been 80 a month since I was 16 (2 years) thats crazy.

I have to agree that it seems like an unneccesary vehicle.. But you busted your ass and I have to applaud you for that. Especially being up at college and seeing all the brand new cars and trucks here. Theres a guy with a 2011 Cummins. You know he didnt shell that 60000 out. Ridiculous.

As for me, my parents bought my truck(in my sig) but I worked hard to put gas in it, tires on it (posi... yikes) and they didnt help with parts or anythiing. I paid for my car in full out of my pocket. 800 bucks. I think its perfect for college, great mileage and if it gets sprayed with rocks or gets hit, oh well.

Hope your decision works well for you


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

cet;1346328 said:


> Uses the same tires and oil as most vehicles so I don't know why that is going to cost you so much.


The new BMW's require a vacuum style oil change, there is no drain plug on the pan - basically a dealer only service. Plus they'll require synthetic at the dealer's price.



Mikemat31;1345968 said:


> So i know i will probably get alot of SH** for this but this is my car. I am 17 I paid for half of the car so I don't want people to think that daddy just went out bought me a brand new car. Its an 08 bmw 328xi with 26k miles. I have been shoveling snow since I was 10 busting my hump landscaping during the summer and it just feel good after I see the finished product. I put up 11k and they doubled what I had(they did the same thing for my other siblings) . I am not at the point in my snow removal business where I need a plow just yet but hopefully in the future. Just had someone call for an estimate so hopefully I can get another account.


Best of luck, its a beautiful car. Like others have said, cars are a depreciating asset but at 18 you could care less.



kimber750;1346420 said:


> Nice car and glad you put some of your own money towards it, but no 17 year old needs a car like that. *Unless you are on one of those reality shows. *my .02


Well he is from Jersey.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice car...congrats! Screw what enyone else thinks. If it made sense to you...thats all that matters.


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks all for the replies. I just don't need a work truck right now. There is no need for it at all I am not that point. Why should I buy one if I am not even sure I am going to be using it in a few years. I was given the opportunity to take all the money and invest it in a hedge fund but I like the sounds of car better. As far as gas I have to pay for, but as far as parts breaks oil etc. It is covered under BMW certification for 6 years from the date of purchase or 100k miles. So because its an 08 it will take me 2014 it is covered bumper to bumper. If the car lasts me longer that 8 years I will be thrilled.

keep the comments coming


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

JohnnyRoyale;1346688 said:


> Nice car...congrats! Screw what enyone else thinks. If it made sense to you...thats all that matters.


thanks I don't let it bother me. Bottom line I learned the value of the dollar at a young age. One of the most important lessons for a kid to learn.


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

insurance is around $2,000 a year I know all of you are going to say that alot, however NJ has the highest insurance rates in the country. And yes I will be helping pay for it


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

cet;1346328 said:


> They are great cars. You are going to love it. Look after it and it will last a long time.
> 
> I don't recommend taking it on your estimate though. People are funny about that stuff.
> 
> I have a 1996 328is. No winters since 1998. It has 60,000 miles and I haven't had to do the brakes yet. Uses the same tires and oil as most vehicles so I don't know why that is going to cost you so much.


Yes I know what your saying people will automatically think that I am a pretentious D-bag. I would probably think the same however, people are naive and often don't look at the big picture


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

So you shoveled for 7 years and the return is a car? Are you implying that hard physical work payed off? If you don't change your ways this will be your first and last BMW unless the parents kick in. The reality is, most of the successful guys on this site probably wouldn't even bother to post about what they have. (outside of equipment)
The last thing a customer wants to see you pull up in is a BMW.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice car and good for you for saving up the amount that you did. Like somebody said, I wouldn't drive that to estimates. I can't say that I would take a 17 year old seriously who shows up in a Beamer and to sell me snow services. I think I'd point to the Beamer and use it as an excuse to why I shouldn't need to pay a 17 year old too much for plowing, blowing or shoveling. I bought a 10 yr old F250 with a plow at 16 years old for $3500 with my life savings. That was my date truck and work truck. 

But hey, enjoy the car!


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

White Gardens;1346396 said:


> I'll be honest Mikematt, I think you made a bad decision.
> 
> It's highly unneeded as a vehicle, especially if you have your own business. You could have paid for a good used truck completely with half your money and your parents matching.
> 
> ...


fully agree!


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

Coming from another teenager in the business im going to say this. If landscaping and snow removal have got you this car why wouldnt you want to invest in your company...if you have a company. That BMW will never ever make you a dollar like a truck would. A BMW is going to rape you with all the stupid little bill**** breakdowns when you have to take it to the dealer. Really really stupid purchase. Looks like your gonna be breaking your back for the next 7 years trying to pay for your insureance and breakdowns when your not making money with your car. If i were you id be taking that car back to the dealership while you still can


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Hope at least the chicks like since your not going to make any money with it. LOL!!!!


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't plan on doing landscaping my whole life. But the lessons learned through using people skills, communication, time management, and a small business can all result in only more experience than other kids my age. Like I said I wanted to do this for the rest of my life I would get a truck. I can make good money doing it now, and hey good money now is good money later. If this something that I want to do on the side in future, than yes I will get a truck. But right now where I am in this stage in my life/business buying a truck is no need (yet). I know its not going to make me money, and it wasn't designed to.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

cet;1346328 said:


> . Uses the same tires and oil as most vehicles so I don't know why that is going to cost you so much.


 Nope. Most new Bimmers have run flat tires which cost quite a bit more then your standard car tire. Also like mentioned the oil changes are a dealer only service. Not to mention the massive price hike on parts and labor on these cars.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

While I applaud you for saving up $11K for a vehicle... WHY THE H*** DID YOU BUY A BEEMER? For $22K (assuming your parents would match your money- wish mine did that for me! ) you could have a nice pickup and buy a plow, and make that $$$ back..... you'll never make the $$$ back on a sedan  For me at least.... if I can't turn a profit from it, I don't buy it! payup When I was 16 all I wanted was a truck- I hope to never have to own a sedan lol

As for those of you making reference to jersey shore... please refrain.... most of the state is not like that AT ALL (myself included- if I had my way we would cut off that part of the state and give it to NY- we'll annex Westchester County as part of NJ.... fair trade! Thumbs Up).

Sorry for my rant


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Mikemat31;1346928 said:


> I don't plan on doing landscaping my whole life. But the lessons learned through using people skills, communication, time management, and a small business can all result in only more experience than other kids my age. Like I said I wanted to do this for the rest of my life I would get a truck. I can make good money doing it now, and hey good money now is good money later. If this something that I want to do on the side in future, than yes I will get a truck. But right now where I am in this stage in my life/business buying a truck is no need (yet). I know its not going to make me money, and it wasn't designed to.


I just messing with you! Again nice car!!!!


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

Congrats on the car. Although it is not what I would of bought at the age of 17. I have a 07 328xi as a daily driver. It has 56k miles on it and has not needed a thing but tires and oil changes. 

They do come stock with run flat tires - I put regular tires on it and they've been great. A pump to "vacuum" oil changes is $70 bucks. Any European repair shop will have one. My shop charges $20 for labor.

Enjoy the car and treat it well.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1346939 said:


> Nope. Most new Bimmers have run flat tires which cost quite a bit more then your standard car tire. Also like mentioned the oil changes are a dealer only service. Not to mention the massive price hike on parts and labor on these cars.


Yup- my mother has an '06 Mercedes E350- would cost us $750 for basically an oil change and fuel additive from our local MB dealer.... INSANE! We do the services ourselves, but until we figure out how to reset the "service A, B, C, D, E, F...... due- visit workshop" messages that are constantly popping up... damn thing has more computers in it than the spaceship... huge PITA! It is a very nice car tho Thumbs Up


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think Ill do alright with a small trailer and 2 snowblowers. I hope in maybe 4 or 5 years I can update this with a nice plow truck =) if I got the pick up i would want the BMW if I got to bmw i would want the pick up. Right now me going to college i need something good on gas, and because it is my first car something small enough so i can get comfortable driving. LOL so true most of new jersey is not like the jersey shore they are from new york and should go back there. LOL im greek


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice car ya spoiled f*&^in brat 





































































j/k:laughing: really is a nice car take care of it


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Mikemat31;1347065 said:


> I think Ill do alright with a small trailer and 2 snowblowers. I hope in maybe 4 or 5 years I can update this with a nice plow truck =) if I got the pick up i would want the BMW if I got to bmw i would want the pick up. Right now me going to college i need something good on gas, and because it is my first car something small enough so i can get comfortable driving. LOL so true most of new jersey is not like the jersey shore they are from new york and should go back there. LOL im greek


All that matters is that you enjoy it.

I don't think the BMW was designed for pulling a trailer....


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

TatraFan;1347100 said:


> All that matters is that you enjoy it.
> 
> I don't think the BMW was designed for pulling a trailer....


I know my mom has an SUV with a trailer hitch that I will use.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Mikemat31;1347127 said:


> I know my mom has an SUV with a trailer hitch that I will use.


They you go-- have a back up plan already in the works...


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

You can put a hitch on anything. I know a guy that hauls a 17 foot boat with his stratus


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know if I would want a BMW on a college campus. I did law enforcement for 3 years on a college campus and the things college kids do are ridiculous. Hopefully no one keys your car. Nice ride though. I bought a Silverado as my first car at 17. Drove it until it was costing me too much to repair and drive it anymore and then sold it. 

I would have bought a truck just so I don't have to tow a trailer in the snow. You even could have bought a used diesel and modified it to get the same gas mileage as that car, but hey that's me. You earned it, so enjoy the BMW. Just don't get pulled over too much. :salute:


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

87chevy;1347204 said:


> You can put a hitch on anything. I know a guy that hauls a 17 foot boat with his stratus


Yes, you can put a hitch on it-- why would you is the better question?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice car, bad decision like alot of people stated. i would save up for a pick up. how much can you really expand with an suv and trailer? i had a car for a month when i started driving couldnt stand it so i bought a truck and put it to work. i wouldnt use the excuse of not knowing how to drive a larger vehical cause you never know till you try it! 

nice car reguardless but would have mad more sence in your shoes to buy a truck for your needs.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow everyone's a critic..... great car and your young so enjoy it. Too many people here are worried about their business and forget what its like to have fun. 

I did the same thing....at 20 but two years later I still love it and business is going strong. And yes you can put a trailer on anything, that's what I did with my Mini and doesn't tow much but enough to keep the $$$ Rollin in.

Glad to see some people here still know how to have fun. Cheers

Also at 22 with one speeding ticket I am paying 220/month (Although they also classify my car as a 'Sport Coupe' which is the highest insurance bracket)


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

TatraFan;1347224 said:


> Yes, you can put a hitch on it-- why would you is the better question?


Why not??


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

TatraFan;1347100 said:


> All that matters is that you enjoy it.
> 
> I don't think the BMW was designed for pulling a trailer....





87chevy;1347204 said:


> You can put a hitch on anything. I know a guy that hauls a 17 foot boat with his stratus





TatraFan;1347224 said:


> Yes, you can put a hitch on it-- why would you is the better question?


When I was 17 I had a 2004 Mitsubishi 3000GT. I tossed a trailer hitch on it and towed my 1995 Sea Doo XP to Cape Cod nearly every weekend. Talk about turning heads LOL.

How can anyone put down the kids from Jersey Shore? They make millions of dollars by people watching them party and be crazy, I'm jealous of them if anything.

Like I mentioned before, your young and this is all you wanted so you saved and got it. Us "older" guys who can look back at those days can honestly say that investing your money would've been smarter in the long run, but at your age who cares? I know I didn't.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

87chevy;1347312 said:


> Why not??


Because it is a sports sedan and not a truck. Or as the English would say Sports Saloon... It's capabilities are very limited.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

Owning a BMW in college will absolutly get him laid...its hard to argue much past that.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

nice chick car im sorry but that is not impressing anyone.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

albhb3;1347412 said:


> nice chick car im sorry but that is not impressing anyone.


Why are you being a dick to the guy because he wants a sports sedan instead of a truck? He wanted a BMW 3 series-- great for him... When I was 18 I purchased a Mack B81SX after I got my CDL the summer I graduated... It always pissed me off when people said to me why do you want that... Because I did... It was a great fun truck ( well it was hard to learn how to use the quad box at first-- ) and I loved it... And this person wants a BMW-- great for him.

I hope he really enjoys it.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

TatraFan;1347397 said:


> Because it is a sports sedan and not a truck. Or as the English would say Sports Saloon... It's capabilities are very limited.


Im pretty sure it can handle a little trailer with a snowblower and a couple shovels on it.... unless he uses a 16 foor car trailer. But thats a little overkill for a walk behind... maybe he shoulda bought a unimog


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

87chevy;1347484 said:


> Im pretty sure it can handle a little trailer with a snowblower and a couple shovels on it.... unless he uses a 16 foor car trailer. But thats a little overkill for a walk behind... maybe he shoulda bought a unimog


He didn't want to buy a Unimog- so he bought what he wanted to buy.


----------



## iamhere (Jan 16, 2009)

87chevy;1347484 said:


> Im pretty sure it can handle a little trailer with a snowblower and a couple shovels on it.... unless he uses a 16 foor car trailer. But thats a little overkill for a walk behind... maybe he shoulda bought a unimog


Heck even the Dodge Challenger has a rated towing capacity of 2,000 lb.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

plowguy43;1346583 said:


> The new BMW's require a vacuum style oil change, there is no drain plug on the pan - basically a dealer only service. Plus they'll require synthetic at the dealer's price.
> 
> Best of luck, its a beautiful car. Like others have said, cars are a depreciating asset but at 18 you could care less.
> 
> Well he is from Jersey.


Wow misinformation. 

Even a quick google check will pull up eHow on how to do an oil change on an 07. It has a drain plug. The motor can run conventional if you want, or whatever oil you choose, you don't have to buy anything from the dealer you don't want.

That said, people think BMWs are a thousand times more complicated than they really are. I guara-damn-tee that the Ford 6.7L is more complicated that BMW's 3.0L Inline 6.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Anyhoo OP, beautiful car! 

How does the 328 drive? I had a go at a 135i and that thing was a damned rocket, but I've often though about a 328 as a daily as well. 

Got any interior shots? What packages and transmission?


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

Not gonna lie, Im jealous, I have a thing for BMW's. Someday when my hard work in this biz pays off and I'm out of school I'd love a blacked out M3 lightly modded. But for now, it's chevy work trucks and reinvesting dollar after dollar into the biz and my college tuition. Like others said, maintenance will cost you an arm and a leg. My brother bought a mint c320 a few years ago. Ya he had no problem affording the car, but maintenance is killing him. Nice car, just wouldn't have been my choice being a college student. But to each his own.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Congrats on the car I love BMWS also. 
As was stated by the OP all his service should be covered. A guy that works for me just bought the same thing all of his oil changes and service are free. He brings it in they give him a 2 year old Beemer to take for the day get him lunch and he comes back when hes done and gets his car free of charge.
As for should you buya car truck so on and so on. With going to college and such I would buy the car also. Sounds like you have "YOUR" business model figured out and its working just fine. Unless college is nextdoor I would buy the car just for gas savings.
I also find it funny on this site when people tell you to not spend money on toys reinvest in your business but its the same guys putting 1000's in lights and extras in there trucks. Again nothing wrong with that people have differnt things that make them happy. Whats the point in working everyday if you cant enjoy the money.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

blowerman;1346887 said:


> So you shoveled for 7 years and the return is a car? Are you implying that hard physical work payed off? If you don't change your ways this will be your first and last BMW unless the parents kick in. The reality is, most of the successful guys on this site probably wouldn't even bother to post about what they have. (outside of equipment)
> The last thing a customer wants to see you pull up in is a BMW.


Actually-- if he or she shows up on a warm October day with a BMW to estimate my driveway- I would probably assume that his or her business was stable and capable of supporting such a purchase. Now, if it is the middle of December and he or she shows up to plow my drive way or use a blower on it with a BMW-- I might question his or her decision making paradigm for sure.

I also don't understand why you think this will be his first and last BMW. He worked hard saved his money up and purchased what he wanted to? You make it sound like this purchase was a waste to him-- remember that the utility value of a purchase is very subjective.

Also I don't understand why you claim serious person on this site wouldn't post a new purchase like this? Didn't some one just post a picture of a Donzi Boat on this very website.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

yawn ... who cares?


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

ryde307;1348241 said:


> Congrats on the car I love BMWS also.
> As was stated by the OP all his service should be covered. A guy that works for me just bought the same thing all of his oil changes and service are free. He brings it in they give him a 2 year old Beemer to take for the day get him lunch and he comes back when hes done and gets his car free of charge.
> As for should you buya car truck so on and so on. With going to college and such I would buy the car also. Sounds like you have "YOUR" business model figured out and its working just fine. Unless college is nextdoor I would buy the car just for gas savings.
> I also find it funny on this site when people tell you to not spend money on toys reinvest in your business but its the same guys putting 1000's in lights and extras in there trucks. Again nothing wrong with that people have differnt things that make them happy. Whats the point in working everyday if you cant enjoy the money.


That's reinvesting in your business... You're adding saftey precautions and making your truck look more professional. Plus all that stuff can beremoved and used on the next truck.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

in 10 years he will be on here advising another young guy not to do what he did ..for now enjoy the car BMWs are a great car and fun to drive,but whenever you buy a car like that you should see what maintenance cost are because you can go bankrupt real fast ...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1347976 said:


> Wow misinformation.
> 
> Even a quick google check will pull up eHow on how to do an oil change on an 07. It has a drain plug. The motor can run conventional if you want, or whatever oil you choose, you don't have to buy anything from the dealer you don't want.
> 
> That said, people think BMWs are a thousand times more complicated than they really are. I guara-damn-tee that the Ford 6.7L is more complicated that BMW's 3.0L Inline 6.


Interesting, I could've sworn that was the case for the newer models but you're right I found a bunch of DIY's.


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

Pinky Demon;1347982 said:


> Anyhoo OP, beautiful car!
> 
> How does the 328 drive? I had a go at a 135i and that thing was a damned rocket, but I've often though about a 328 as a daily as well.
> 
> Got any interior shots? What packages and transmission?


Yes absolutely ill get some interior shots when I get it. It just so happened to be that someone returned it on lease as we were walking out the door of the dealership. So when we went to test drive it wasn't washed, cleaned, certified, etc. I am picking it up this saturday I will post some pictures. Yea the 135i is a rocket real nice car with a huge engine.


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

client just called me back I got the job. I handed out a flier around 2 years ago and he held on to it. i was shocked. lol


----------



## StoneWater (Nov 7, 2011)

*Congrats!*

Nice ride! I bought my first truck when i was 17, saved forever! Dont listen to everyone knockin' your purchase, if thats what you want then good for you. Hell, my f-350 that i bought at 17 certainly never made me money! if i add up what i spent on my truck in maintenance/ fuel and attempt to compensate with the revenue i've generated with it, i'd be depressed! it wouldnt come close!

Enjoy your new ride, just dont get too many tickets!!!


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

Hard work shoveling snow would make me want to purchase something that would make easy work of moving snow ... say a truck with a snow plow? ...


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I think too many people think the OP is in this for the long run as opposed to being a kid using it as a side job for cash. 

Why sink tens of thousands into a vehicle that gets 10 MPGs and only earns it's keep during the winter. That doesn't sound like a money maker to me, especially if your commuting a distance.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

The only question I have is does this person live on campus or commute to college? I went to college in NYC so cars were not necessary-- but, from what my Nieces were telling me who are going to college very soon-- no freshman gets to have a car on campus in most colleges with a low commuter population. But, hey that's why spring break, winter break, and summer break exist so young people will go out and spend disposable cash on Booze, Women, and Other Vices!


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1350238 said:


> I think too many people think the OP is in this for the long run as opposed to being a kid using it as a side job for cash.
> 
> Why sink tens of thousands into a vehicle that gets 10 MPGs and only earns it's keep during the winter. That doesn't sound like a money maker to me, especially if your commuting a distance.


so you use the 11,000 on a plow truck and then the other 11,000 that was matched on a Honda civic or something ...

or you buy a wrangler, throw a plow on it ... then with the other 11,000 you invest that in some good stock or something (apple people I dont get why no one buys every single apple share that can get a hold of payuppayuppayup)

then you plow every winter ... and you're a fat cat for the rest of the year ... in this economy you should always hope for the best but prepare for the worst and remember that the likely lies somewhere in between leaning towards worse


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Still, you are assuming he's in the plow business for the long run.


----------

